# How long after c-section can I ride?



## MagicMelon (3 June 2012)

I only had a c-section 10 days ago so I know I'm probably being a little keen (certainly dont feel ready to get on just yet) but when did everyone else whose had one start riding again?  And how long did it take you to do your first event again?  Are there any issues with riding (and specifically jumping) again like stomach muscles being a bit ruined etc.?  I'm sort of hoping I can just hop on and get going after the 6 weeks period is up but as my own horse is out of action injured, I have a friends Welsh Cob lined up to back so not ideal but at least I'll have to take it slow anyway!


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 June 2012)

No idea re c/s as not had one but just wanted to say congratulations on the new arrival .
Boy or girl?

I would say you would definitely have to wait the 6 weeks (as you do for driving I think) and try and build up slowly from there?


----------



## catembi (3 June 2012)

I had a hysterectomy, which is a similar amount of damage.

I started riding before I should have, but very carefully in walk for 15 mins at a time & on a horse who had EPSM so therefore incapable of sudden movement.  When I started trot, I literally did 1/2 a 20 m circle, then back to walk.  I did 4 half-circles the first time I tried trotting, spaced out so I could stop if anything felt wrong, then waited til the next day to see if all felt okay.

The key is to be v careful & do a fraction of what you think you can manage, then see how you feel the next day.

To start with, it felt as if I had no core at all, but it's come back 100% as if I'd never had surgery.  I also did NO abdominal work (I'm a gym bunny) til after my 6 week check.  I did a lot of walking on my treadmill, which I was supposed to do, & tbh, that really does feel as if it's working your abs!

It really is best to be *very* careful til after your 6 week check.  Abdominal exercise can pull things apart when they're trying to heal, so it's best to wait.

T x


----------



## jackpolling (3 June 2012)

I got on after 4 weeks and regretted it. I didn't realise how invasive the surgery was until I watched it on tv!!im 10 months on and tummy still tender and numb would you believe!

Good luck! Enjoy your 1st ride!


----------



## sychnant (3 June 2012)

Congratulations!

I was told to wait until after my 6 week check up.

So of course, I got on the day before it, and thought I was fine - until I cantered, and couldn't balance around the corners. This spooked my poor girl who went faster, and I blobbed about like a jelly for 3 circuits of the school, only staying upright by a death grip on her mane. I really had NO core muscles working at all 

Didn't take long to get back into it again, but please be careful, it's horrible to realise that even though you've ridden all your life, you just don't have the strength after a c-sec to do it straight away.


----------



## slumdog (3 June 2012)

I bought a 4 year old ex racehorse straight off the track 3 weeks after my section I even took Calum in his carseat when I tried him, luckily the woman only asked how old he was after I had ridden, she nearly had a heart attack lol! I'd recommend waiting until the 6 week check though, I was lucky Slum was such a good boy! xx

Edited to say congratulations btw!


----------



## Booboos (3 June 2012)

Congratulations!

I rode 7 weeks after a c-section but took it very easy! I needed a large mounting block to hop on and rode a very calm cob. I found that I couldn't really manage a proper session, i.e. lesson, until about 6 months. The main problem for me (which still remains a bit) was not so much the c-section as such but the split abdominals from the pregnancy and the loss of fitness.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 June 2012)

*never having children * I had know idea it took so long to get over a c-section. Yet another reason to add to the 'against' column 

congrats MM. I'm sure it was completely worth it and that your bonny baby will more than make up for not being able to ride


----------



## AutumnRose (4 June 2012)

Congratulations!!! I had a natural, straightforward birth 13 weeks ago. I rode again at 5 weeks, did a combined training at 7 weeks and was ready to event at 10 weeks (although it was cancelled so was 12 weeks). Tbh I did too much too soon and have had resulting pelvic pain. Bare in mind your pelvis doesn't just snap back into place, you will regret doing too much. The time when your baby is tiny goes ridiculously fast so enjoy it a bit. Be very very careful and I think you'll be better off in the long run


----------



## Toffee44 (4 June 2012)

As a midwife and a rider, make sure at least 6 weeks, bear in mind that all your tummy muscules have been sliced accross.

Also when you do get on, if it hurts stop, take it very easy, all your core muscles will be out of balance/ sync a bit and you may be suprised how out of balance you feel.

Good luck, and congratulations on little one.


----------



## TableDancer (4 June 2012)

Well I started riding after 3 weeks, clearly I was being idiotic given all the replies but it felt fine to me. I did enter an Advanced event when the baby was 12 weeks but that was a mistake and I ended up retiring on the XC - not that it was painful, I Was just riding badly. It took till the endof that season, ie another couple of months, before I felt I was back to my best (whatever that is )


----------



## MagicMelon (4 June 2012)

Darn it, so going by your replies I should wait for the 6 weeks then   I guess that's only 4 1/2 weeks away... Im just so desperate to get on again!  Im terrified that my stomach muscles will be so ruined and it'll ruin my riding hence Im so keen to check they're ok although it does sound like if I do it too soon I could set myself even further back anyway. Im just so bored - not that my little boy is dull by any means but I'd love to get some normality back into my life (and summer will be over so soon)! 

Thanks all for the congrats   A c-section was absolutely not as planned (was an emergency one so had no choice).  I had hoped to pop him out the usual way and be back riding within a week!  

TableDancer - you were definately keen   Had my birth gone the right way, I had fully intended to do a 1* in 6 weeks time but my broken horse put paid to that anyway.


----------



## lornaA (4 June 2012)

i would just say take ur time.  I have never had a section but have delivered 2 boys the other way and had difficult deliveries with both and even from that my tummy muscles were very weak for a long time after and i just felt generally stiff and unfit.  With my first son i was back on board after 4 weeks but i was very unfit and sore even tho i rode till 30 odd weeks pregnant. I realised just how unfit when one day i had to dismount out hacking and struggled to get back on and had to hunt for a natural mounting block! With my second i didnt have a horse to ride but i think it would of taken me longer to feel well enough to ride.


----------



## Pinkatc (4 June 2012)

I had an emergency C section too OP! Back in the saddle at 6 weeks, must admit to needing a bigger mounting block for the time being as I still feel a wee bit weak in the tummy. I guess the answer is take it at a pace that suits you, the first time I trotted it felt a bit peculiar


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 June 2012)

I have had two sections, the first an emergency and the second planned. I rode about 4 weeks after both but I would say take your time and stick to gentle stuff for a while. Your health and your baby are more important. It will all sort itself out in time.


----------



## Wizzkid (2 February 2013)

Hello bumping because i've just had one..well 3 weeks ago today and i'd love to go for a ride.
I saw the GP yesterday but she was a bit of a battle axe and told me i have to wait 3 months!! 
I thought it depending on the person?! 
Anyway just wondering if anyone else has any advice?
I also asked her if i could start driving again and was shot down in flames. I know she was just covering her back but why are some doctors so unhelpful.


----------



## Turks (2 February 2013)

I had to have a C-section 5 months ago. I think you have to listen v. closely to your body and get into it gradually. It all depends on how sensible you and horse are I think. As for the driving... check with your insurance co but many allow you to drive if Dr oks it and before what is often the standard post-op period of 6 weeks. I called my Dr after 4 weeks and told her that I felt fine and had been driving the tractor on farm and felt fine. She just wanted to know that I could do an effective emergency stop... I said no probs so she said I could crack on. All on the phone - v easy. Poss try another Dr


----------



## Poorlypony (2 February 2013)

Congratulations. I drove after 4 weeks and rode the day of my 6 week check. My stomach muscles were very weak but got back to normal quickly (back competing by 9 weeks). If your horse is not too sharp (mine is spooky and fairly regularly drops her shoulder and whips round) I would have thought 4 weeks would be fine - but I wouldn't have stayed on during any antics!!

It won't ruin your riding I promise. Also although an emcs is annoying a nasty tear or episiotomy would probably have kept you out the saddle for longer than 4-6 weeks (ouch)


----------



## Polos Mum (2 February 2013)

Congratulations - I definitely agree that go with how your body feels, if you get on do one lap of the school and feel rubbish - just get off. 
One other thing to keep in mind you body is still full of hormones that loosen your ligaments and tendons (in prep for the big day) so you can do some crazy damage to joints from the simplest of things - landing funny getting off and twisting a knee or ankle could put you out of action for a lot longer than stomach muscle or fitness issues
Sadly another reason to take it slowly for a few weeks


----------



## Wizzkid (2 February 2013)

Thanks I managed to lunge him this morning which was nice. He isn't sharp in the school so I might see how I feel and have a little walk soon...
Just wanted to check with others and make sure I'm not being too keen..


----------



## burtie (2 February 2013)

I started riding an older sensible horse at 6 weeks the day after my check up, then rode my just started youngster from 8 weeks, just a couple of times a week to begin with then building it up gradually.


----------



## Wizzkid (2 February 2013)

Did anyone feel fine when riding but suffered afterwards? Just don't want to keep going because I feel ok if I'm going to pay for it later...


----------



## Polos Mum (2 February 2013)

I had a normal birth with my son and got on a lovely steady plod after 2 weeks, felt fine so went for a hack ! was all good until I tried to get off - when I couldn't !  I had to manover him over to the post and rail and clamber off onto that (luckily he is very good) I did feel pretty rubbish afterwards and didn't get on again for another 4 weeks !  I was daft tho and did a 30 min hack having not ridden for more than 6 months !


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 February 2013)

Think I rode 5 weeks after my c section and hunted 6 weeks after on my unstoppable pony. Felt fine. 

I used the "had a c section hence why I can't hold this horse out hunting" excuse more than once only to find that I couldn't hold her this season either. Nothing to do with tummy muscles!!

Just do what you feel you can when you can.


----------



## TableDancer (2 February 2013)

Wizzkid said:



			Thanks I managed to lunge him this morning which was nice. He isn't sharp in the school so I might see how I feel and have a little walk soon...
Just wanted to check with others and make sure I'm not being too keen..
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations  Honestly? I think you are far safer getting on and having a gentle ride than lungeing, where a badly-timed jerk on the lunge line could pull all your stitches out  As others have said, listen to your body and just be sensible


----------



## Wizzkid (3 February 2013)

Ouch! I didn't even think of that. Ok will try a gentle plod today even though I'd really like to jump..
Thanks again everyone


----------

